# Is it legal????????



## killerkudzu001 (Jan 11, 2013)

I recently purchased a five shot Tarus Judge pistol. I use .410 shells in it and have carried it when I went rabbit hunting. Then I got to thinking was it legal? Can anyone tell what the law's were pertaining to using a .410 pistol when hunting with dogs for rabbits?


----------



## Russdaddy (Jan 11, 2013)

killerkudzu001 said:


> I recently purchased a five shot Tarus Judge pistol. I use .410 shells in it and have carried it when I went rabbit hunting. Then I got to thinking was it legal? Can anyone tell what the law's were pertaining to using a .410 pistol when hunting with dogs for rabbits?



i own a judge too, I do not have any experience rabbit hunting at all, but knowing my judge it doesn't seem like it would be a good fit. The shot pattern spreads out pretty good. For up close and personal defense i think there are few guns better suited, but for  longer range hunting.... say past 15 yds probably not so great


----------



## frankwright (Jan 11, 2013)

Besides being ineffective I would say not legal.

Regulations say "shotguns 3.5" or smaller with #2 or smaller shot. (TheJudge is not a shotgun,it is a handgun. If it was a shotgun you would need a special permit to own it.)

So it is a handgun and regulations say "any .22 or smaller handgun or rifle, air guns and any muzzleloading firearm"


----------



## smackdown51 (Jan 11, 2013)

well i rabbit hunt with one, it does pretty good for me. i havent run into a gw yet though. i bet if u ask the small game page they would know because i know several that carries them


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2013)

frankwright said:


> Besides being ineffective I would say not legal.
> 
> Regulations say "shotguns 3.5" or smaller with #2 or smaller shot. (TheJudge is not a shotgun,it is a handgun. If it was a shotgun you would need a special permit to own it.)
> 
> So it is a handgun and regulations say "any .22 or smaller handgun or rifle, air guns and any muzzleloading firearm"



Based on the letter of the law, I would tend to agree with the above post.

That being said, I would care to guess that if you did run into a game warden, as long as you only had legal shotgun ammo with you, you would probably be ok.

Maybe one of the GWs that frequent the forum will weigh in.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 13, 2013)

Just be prepared if you get a ticket.
Using a centerfire pistol for small game and shotgun rounds chambered exceeding 3.


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 8, 2013)

If what you say is true then why can you carry a 10-14" contender that is .45-.410 and be legal ? What I have read about this and how it is exempt from normal laws is if the barrel is rifled and can shoot either .45 and .410 , barrel length does not come into play !!!  Just make sure if you are rabbit hunting to have the gun loaded with .410 shotshells !


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2013)

Not that that this thread answers any questions about the legality of the subject of the op, but its another discussion about handguns for rabbit hunting.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2013)

i tried one and mine was useless as a rabbit gun...it had a 2 inch bbl. and it would NOT kill a rabbit sitting still at 5 yds(#6).......my dad has a rossi circuit judge...it is of course a shotgun.....but make sure you have one of those plugs in the cylinder that prevents it from holding over 3 shells.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

specialk said:


> i tried one and mine was useless as a rabbit gun...it had a 2 inch bbl. and it would NOT kill a rabbit sitting still at 5 yds(#6).......my dad has a rossi circuit judge...it is of course a shotgun.....but make sure you have one of those plugs in the cylinder that prevents it from holding over 3 shells.....



Don't sound like much of a defense gun, then-I've killed a ton of rabbits back in the day with a red ryder bb gun at more than five yards.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't sound like much of a defense gun, then.



there's a LOT better choices out there.......i was so ready to hang up my heavy shotgun when the judge came out.....i had my dogs run a rabbit up at about 15 feet and squated. i thumb cocked it and squeezed off.  rabbit jumped a few feet sideways. shot again....again it jumped another few feet and stopped. after 3 shots i decided i won't wasting anymore shells and put it in the back of my game bag.  i'll admit i ain't the greatest shot in the world but to shoot three times and not get a kill i decided it's not the gun for me......


----------

